# Anyone's dh restore their foreskin?



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

After watching the Penn & Teller video and reading a post on the foreskin restoration sticky I'm seriousely thinking that I should convince my boyfriend to restore. I've never been with an uncircumcised guy, but it sounds like sex would be sooo much better. I feel like I'm missing out. Does anyone here have a dh that has gone through the restoration process? Has your sex life changed? Are the sensations that you feel different too? I don't think it would take much to convince my boyfriend. He just watched the Penn & Teller video with me tonight. Our 3 1/2 year old son is uncircumcised.


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm doing it right now but I just started about a week ago so no changes just yet. I guess it takes awhile to really start seeing changes.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

I want to convince mine as well but don't know how I should bring up the subject. I have slept with intact men before since I am in the UK and there is no RIC here and I can say sex IS a lot better with men who have a foreskin!
I read somewhere it can take years, it is not a quick procedure, but hopefully worth the wait.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

My DH has tried in the past and hated taping because it made it difficult to pee. He said if we bought a "device" he would try again, but we haven't yet.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I'd say we've done some restoration. It makes a difference for both partners, but the majority is for the man. It not only alters intercourse, but manual and oral as well.

TMI probably







: .


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

DH has restored. It took a few YEARS to fully restore, so this is not a quick or easy process (I wish my in-laws had left him ALONE as a baby!







: ) He is thrilled with the results. I don't notice that much difference, except for the benefits of his extra ...uh...happiness







. I believe it's worth it, but it's sad that he had to go through so much hassle to regain a semblance of what was taken from him against his will.


----------



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well my boyfriend is definately willing to try restoring!

TMI alert....

When he came home today we talked about it and for the first time ever (we've been together 4 1/2 years) I actually took a good look at his penis in it's flaccid state. I was actually quite pleased to see that he actually has a pretty loose (is that what they call it) circumcision. He is able to pull the skin almost all the way over the glands if he tries hard enough. He said it's not comfortable, but it's possible. According to the Coverage Index chart http://www.newforeskin.biz/CI/CIchart.htm he looks to be a C3, and I read somewhere else that this means he can start off using any device without having to go through all the taping stuff which is necessary for those with no extra skin to work with in the beginning. He actually said I can get him a restoration device for his father's day present!

It actually didn't take any convincing on my part for my boyfriend to try to restore. He already believes that sex is probably better with a foreskin though-- that's why he changed his mind and decided that we shouldn't have ds circumcised (although it was always a non-issue in my book). My boyfriend's dad is European (born in Belgium) so he was born uncircumcised. It wasn't until he moved to the U.S. in college and got an "infection" that he was circumcised. When my boyfriend was pro-circ when I was pregnant he talked to his dad (who he never even knew had been circumcised as an adult) and his dad told him straight up that sex was way better before his circumcision. That's all it took for my boyfriend to change his mind! He even asked his dad why on earth did he and his brother get circumcised then. His dad said he didn't even really know why, although my boyfriend's mom wanted it done. So I think my boyfriend was already a little bummed about not having as good of sex as he could be having!

So he's now put me in charge of finding the best device to start the restoration process!







:


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *essnce629* 
After watching the Penn & Teller video and reading a post on the foreskin restoration sticky I'm seriousely thinking that I should convince my boyfriend to restore. I've never been with an uncircumcised guy, but it sounds like sex would be sooo much better. I feel like I'm missing out. Does anyone here have a dh that has gone through the restoration process? Has your sex life changed? Are the sensations that you feel different too? I don't think it would take much to convince my boyfriend. He just watched the Penn & Teller video with me tonight. Our 3 1/2 year old son is uncircumcised.

Hope I am not intruding here, but thought it might help to give my DW and my perspective on this. I have been restoring for 5 yrs. It has made a big difference to both me and my DW. She almost never needs lubricant now, while she needed it almost every time before. More importantly, it feels better to her during intercourse. This was a complete surprise to her, by the way. And she has found she really enjoys having the extra skin to play with.

For me it has made a huge difference in how good sex feels and how easy it is to achieve climax. Even better, there are new sensations and sex feels like a very bonding and sensual activity, instead of the physical fitness and tension building activity it used to be.

My wife changed from a "skeptical stand aside and let him try this crazy and worriesome thing" to a staunch supporter who is sooo glad I am doing this.

I will just close by offering to answer any questions from men or women on restoration, at least from my perspective. Feel free to post here or send me a pm. It is definitely worth it, but does take patience and committment.

Regards,


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

My partner is partially restored and it's made a huge difference in the way we do it, how much lube we use, how comfortable it is for me. I'm never sore anymore, it's great. And he's only been at it for a couple of months (he was VERY VERY tight). He had started before but had to stop due to his job (it was too physical for his device to stay on and once he was home he just didn't want to) but now he's at it again and going great.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

here is a thought i had re: sex with my intact boyfriend: its very smooth. the penis in general, and the mechanics of the sex. They mention "gliding" but it really is so smooth- sometimes you feel the wrinkling inside, too. ;-) That's rare, but it does happen. As for lube, just what the body already produces is sufficient. (including spit) The smoothness just makes sex a lot easier and yes, based on my experience, it feels a whole lot better.

Aside from the obvious anatomical differences of an intact penis that one can't restore after circumcision, I'd say sex probably isn't too much different for the woman, and WAY better for the man after restoration.


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *essnce629* 
My boyfriend's dad is European (born in Belgium) so he was born uncircumcised.









I get your point, but this could be worded a little better, I think. ALL boys are born intact







The difficult thing in some places is to keep them that way...


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Dh has decided to restore. We have not started yet. We have a lot going on right now and we are still deciding how best to go about it.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Aside from the obvious anatomical differences of an intact penis that one can't restore after circumcision, I'd say sex probably isn't too much different for the woman, and WAY better for the man after restoration.

I'll disagree with that....at least from my experience. My dh has been restoring for 8 years now. (on and off) Not very long after he started his sensitivity increased dramatically. Because of that increase in sensitivity he became MUCH more gentle. His whole technique changed. It made everything seem so much more normal and natural.....like that was the way sex was supposed to be. So yes, it was different for me, but totally in a GOOD way. I wouldn't want to go back to the way it was before.

Restoration is a long road though. I think that my dh has had a hard time because I have always avoided encouraging him too much for fear of making him think that I didn't already love his body the way it was. He has been back at it for about 6-8 months, and I have been much more encouraging to him and I think its really helping.


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so confused as to how to even broach the subject. DH thinks sex is great, and how can it possibly be better? And I agree that our sex life in general is good, but now I have an idea what we are missing. And I worry about giving him a complex. I've tried pointing him to this board and a couple of restoring sites and he thinks they are nuts. Time and patience I guess. I'll have to wear him down slowly. But if it's a long process I want to get started on it. Sorry for rambling, but I'm a bit frustrated.


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

This is one of the biggest hurdles in my opinion. Sex is soooo good even circ'd that it seem impossible to explain how it could possibly be any better restored, especially to someone who was circ'd before they had sex. The only way to really get a feel for how it is different is from guys who had sex all three ways. Precious few of them around. Fortunatly, one has written this comparison:

sex with a normal penis = 10
sex circ'd = 3
sex restored = 7

Others have also compared sex with a normal penis to color TV and a full orchestra, compared to sex with a circ'd penis as b&w TV or a single instrument.

But he has to be motivated to do it. He has to decide it is something he wants to do. So share what you read, ask him what he thinks ("look what I just read, what do you think? How could sex get any better? I wonder what it would be like since words can't seem to describe it") Then, if he becomes engaged, be supportive.

Regards


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

Originally Posted by Nathan1097
Aside from the obvious anatomical differences of an intact penis that one can't restore after circumcision, I'd say sex probably isn't too much different for the woman, and WAY better for the man after restoration.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *party_of_six* 
I'll disagree with that....at least from my experience. My dh has been restoring for 8 years now. (on and off) Not very long after he started his sensitivity increased dramatically. Because of that increase in sensitivity he became MUCH more gentle. His whole technique changed. It made everything seem so much more normal and natural.....like that was the way sex was supposed to be. So yes, it was different for me, but totally in a GOOD way. I wouldn't want to go back to the way it was before.

Restoration is a long road though. I think that my dh has had a hard time because I have always avoided encouraging him too much for fear of making him think that I didn't already love his body the way it was. He has been back at it for about 6-8 months, and I have been much more encouraging to him and I think its really helping.

sorry, i'll reply now. i got this message earlier on my phone but it takes a while to type back. ;-)

sorry- I meant to say that there probably isn't too much difference physically between restored and intact. And I agree with you- intact lovers are much more gentle and sex can be a very loving, gentle, "together" experience. When one has to work really hard during sex and think about what's going on so much that he withdraws within himself, that obviously is going to make communication and therefore sex not very good. (btdt. i even had a partner once that just looked at me sideways like I was speaking Swahili when I tried anything nuanced or gentle.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Sigh. Sex with an intact man is nicer. I can't really say that to my DH because it would hurt him. Besides it would be like me saying that my ex was better at sex than DH is.....but that's not really what I'm saying. He would take it that way though. I've brought it up before asking if he would ever want to and he said, "no, why would he?" I told him because I heard sex can be better and he said sex is just fine. Um, for him it's all he knows but I know the other side. I don't know how to explain it without offending him.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
I'm so confused as to how to even broach the subject. DH thinks sex is great, and how can it possibly be better? And I agree that our sex life in general is good, but now I have an idea what we are missing. And I worry about giving him a complex. I've tried pointing him to this board and a couple of restoring sites and he thinks they are nuts. Time and patience I guess. I'll have to wear him down slowly. But if it's a long process I want to get started on it. Sorry for rambling, but I'm a bit frustrated.


I'm sorry that you dh is not more receptive. Maybe you might try getting a copy of "The Joy of Uncircumcising" for him....maybe the two of you could read through it together. Its a difficult road to walk though. You have to be very sensitive to his feelings. If you push too hard he might get the idea that you don't like his penis or that you aren't satisfied with him.

Honestly, it really needs to be his idea. I know its difficult for my dh to get up every morning and go through his whole taping procedure. Then he has to deal with sweating and the tape coming loose...his divice falling off...awkward trips to the bathroom...etc. Its so much of a commitment it will be hard for him to accomplish unless it is his idea.








I know its hard to deal with. Sometimes it seems like it would be better to have never known that dh ever had less than he was born with. I still get angry and sad when I think about it too much.

Hopefully one day your dh will find a reason why he might like to have a little back of what was taken from him. When the time comes you will be able to support him. Its a lot to deal with and he will need you.


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

DH caught me reading this thread. Now we're talking about it, and he's still skeptical, but at least he's not just brushing it off as he has in the past.


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg B* 
sex with a normal penis = 10
sex circ'd = 3
sex restored = 7

That is unfortunately not very inspiring...


----------



## Greg B (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
That is unfortunately not very inspiring...


*Shrug* To each his own. For me, going from a 3 to a 7 is a tremendous improvement. And even though I had never heard this when I began restoring, I have found it to be more or less true, even though I am not yet finished.

Furthermore, I have found through my restoration experience that this is WAY too simplyfied. It in no way captures the changes and improvements that I and my wife have experienced. But our language has no way to explain it, so we are left with this crude, ineffective comparison.

Regards,


----------

